# Rent or buy



## supergroup

The housing in Australia become more and more expensive both renting and buying. Shall we rent or buy?


----------



## ro zee

Depending on your income, if you think,you will have secure job and stable income for a long run, buying house would be a good idea, it would be a kind of forced saving, however, if your hob is not stable,its better to rent it.
Hope this will helps...


----------



## robboat

Rent then invest any extra money - it will out perform real estate for the next cycle.

Housing has just reached a new high so now is not the time to buy.

My 2c......

Good luck!


----------



## LawrenceWise

This is a good topic to tackle and share information. If you have the money to pay for the house and mortgage then it is best to have your own home. However if your salary is good for renting a space, then its wise to be a tenant and save your money for a larger purpose.


----------



## JaneWilson911

I prefer buying a house then renting it, but I'm still not stable enough to afford it. If you have enough savings or you're applicable for a loan, you should seriously consider it. If you think about it, with all the money you'll be giving for rent through the years, you would be able to buy a property, and it would be truly yours.


----------



## DylanW

I would always suggest buying over renting (if you can afford it)... 

Why pay off someone else's mortgage if you can yours off.


----------



## nigelabery

Who want to be a tenant for their whole life if they can help it? .... no one that is why the house prices continue to rise. If you can afford it then the quicker you get into your own home the better.


----------



## Syed_1995

rent is perfect


----------



## rainman8

supergroup said:


> The housing in Australia become more and more expensive both renting and buying. Shall we rent or buy?


I have always been a skeptic of buying property in Australia because for the last 20 years I've had the opinion the bubble is so big it could burst at any moment. In hindsight I was wrong and could have made a nice profit. I remember one apartment I looked at in around 1996 in Brighton (VIC) was $195,000 and is now worth $500,000 at least.

But recently a few people have told me to rent and not buy in Australia which is strange.

What to expect from property in 2015

A cool change blows across housing markets - The Drum (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## robboat

rainman8 said:


> I have always been a skeptic of buying property in Australia because for the last 20 years I've had the opinion the bubble is so big it could burst at any moment. In hindsight I was wrong and could have made a nice profit. I remember one apartment I looked at in around 1996 in Brighton (VIC) was $195,000 and is now worth $500,000 at least.
> But recently a few people have told me to rent and not buy in Australia which is strange.
> What to expect from property in 2015
> A cool change blows across housing markets - The Drum (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


There should be a good buying opportunity in Melbourne apartments in the next two years as an oversupply occurs.
Another buying opportunity is when the next interest rate rise happens....

Buying right now is still near the top of the cycle and it is not yet a "buyers market".
Have a look at information sources like rpdata....
Also, lots of good information and local opinion on somersoft property....
Look it up.

Good luck.


----------



## wantkhmerwife

I reckon you should buy. 
I'm not sure if its still correct but before in NSW you only needed a 10% deposit and stable job to apply for a "mortgage" -
Which allows you to pay of the house in your own time/terms with the bank ie over 25 years


----------



## alex01

Not many people can afford to buy a house for cash, so it usually comes down to speculating, how much property value will increase over the years, compared to how much interest you will pay to the bank, then comparing it to the difference in rent price vs bank loan. It's not an easy question


----------



## freejumper

depend on each situation...


----------

